# Police dress up as Batman and Robin to catch drug suspect



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

*Police dress up as Batman and Robin to catch drugs suspect *
Last updated at 09:28am on 13th November 2006

Two policemen dressed as Batman and Robin captured a suspected drugs offender - in a bizarre sting operation. 
The Dynamic Duo - Sgt Tony Smith and PC Mike Holman - pulled on the superhero outfits in a bid to unsettle the suspected baddies.

They pretended to be drunks looking for a fancy dress party and knocked on the door of the suspect's home. 
Those inside refused to answer the door to the loud, comically dressed visitors - which was what the officers wanted. 
Batman and Robin then went around the back of the property in Weymouth, Dorset, while seven uniformed officers went to the front door.

Those inside the house were PLEASED to see the policemen and complained to them about the fancy dress drunks. They then invited the officers in.

However, one of the men inside the house ran out of the back door on seeing the policeman - to where the superheroes were waiting for him.

Batman - Sgt Smith - gave chase, jumped over a fence and BIFF, POW, THWACK, arrested him. 
PC Kevin Eames, said: "The people opened the door immediately and said that they had been alarmed by some drunken people in fancy dress in their garden.

"So the ruse was successful and we were let in." 
Sgt Smith added: "Last year police officers dressed up as carol singers, which worked well. 
"This was my first costumed acting experience. 
"The Batman costume was quite comfortable and not too restricting. I still managed to jump over the fence. 
"But it was difficult finding somewhere to put my CS spray. There was nowhere for the handcuffs, but then Batman does not need handcuffs."

PC Eames said: "The bad thing about the operation is that we had to endure hours of terrible puns from PC Holman." 
A man aged 22 has been arrested and charged with a drugs offence. He is bailed to appear before Weymouth magistrates. 
There were no charges against two other men found at the property.


----------



## morgan8586 (Aug 30, 2006)

This is too funny


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

Agreed Morg! I'm still laughing about this nonsense. 

"Some criminals never learn Robin, that crime never pays."


----------



## Wildomar (Aug 30, 2006)

Holy costume wearing superheroes JT! Pretty funny.


----------



## Hella (Feb 6, 2006)

Oh wow, what will they come up with next. Funny. Thanks for the laugh


----------

